# Moving Maildirs



## xy16644 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a server with a handful of email users on it. Their email is stored in the Maildir format and I use Courier/Postfix. I will be setting up a new server with Dovecot/Postfix and will continue to use the Maildir format for storing email. To migrate the users' email is it just a matter of copying the users' Maildir directories to the new server? Or is it more complicated than this?

Thanks.


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes. Just copy the folders, then run this tool on the URL below. http://wiki2.dovecot.org/Migration/Courier


----------

